

Ask HN: Traits and habits of A players - brador

I&#x27;ve recently noticed A players in general don&#x27;t have Steam accounts.<p>What are some other variables I could look for to identify A players?  What have you noticed?
======
wz3chen
Some indicators I've witnessed as a student: They started programming at an
early age because they thought it was fun/interesting rather than thinking
about a getting a job or making money. Have impressive side projects. Have
competed and done well in algorithm competitions. Have full time software
development experiences before starting university. High grades at an elite
highschool. IQ above the rest. Educated and/or supportive parents or teachers.

~~~
mildavw
I'd add "found programming so interesting they did not finish high
school/college." The maximum level of education achieved by my team ranges
from middle school diploma to PhD.

------
determinant
You might have to be domain specific.

I feel like people are A-players when the environment around them lets them
shine. To date, I have not found a single person who hasn't impressed me in
some specific domain. Of course, sometimes it takes me longer to figure out
what domain a person is an "A-Player" in.

------
gregcohn
Do you mean generically or engineers?

~~~
brador
engineers/programmers

